

LLVM/GCC Integration Proposal (2005) - hayd
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2005-11/msg00888.html

======
hayd
Also, RMS wishes he'd seen it at the time...
[http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2015-02/msg005...](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2015-02/msg00594.html) (bizarre)

~~~
autoreleasepool
It's only bizzare out of context.

Here's my explanation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029285)

